# Edge and Actiontec MoCa



## Thomas Wootten (Oct 12, 2019)

I have had a moca network for years with an Actiontec 2.0 bonded adapter. It worked with my Bolt and minis. I got an Edge today and went to set it up but it keeps saying my moca is nonexistent. I tried swapping to another actiontek I had but still nothing. I got it hooked up through my WiFi for now but I cannot bridge it, I can only bridge ethernet. Do I need to get the Tivo Bridge Plus, or move my router?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Perhaps I'm misunderstanding, but is the MoCA adapter needed, as the Edge (cable) box has MoCA baked in?


----------



## Thomas Wootten (Oct 12, 2019)

Mikeguy said:


> Perhaps I'm misunderstanding, but is the MoCA adapter needed, as the Edge (cable) box has MoCA baked in?


Sorry I should have mentioned it, my router is in another room. So I have an ethernet going from the router to the Actiontec then to the cable. So I am trying to add the Edge to an existing MoCa network.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Thomas Wootten said:


> I got an Edge today


EDGE for Cable or EDGE for OTA?

Only the "for cable" version has MoCA functionality. (The "for OTA" version of the EDGE is in the same sad MoCA-less boat as the "BOLT OTA" and "Roamio OTA." They all need a MoCA adapter to be able to connect to a MoCA network.)


----------



## Thomas Wootten (Oct 12, 2019)

krkaufman said:


> EDGE for Cable or EDGE for OTA?
> 
> Only the "for cable" version has MoCA functionality.


Really? That seems odd, it is for cable though. I have the MoCa setting under network. Tried all the channels, inc. auto, and it gave me nothing.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Thomas Wootten said:


> Really? That seems odd, it is for cable though. I have the MoCa setting under network. Tried all the channels, inc. auto, and it gave me nothing.


Yeah, it hit me on retreading that you likely had the "for Cable" version given your description of the problem...


Thomas Wootten said:


> I got an Edge today and went to set it up but it keeps saying my moca is nonexistent.


Do you have a 2nd MoCA adapter that you could try at the EDGE location? Does the BOLT still connect from the EDGE location?

As another test, can you temporarily move the EDGE to the router location and directly connect the EDGE coax to the main MoCA adapter's "Coax In" port, to see if a MoCA connection can be established?


----------



## Thomas Wootten (Oct 12, 2019)

krkaufman said:


> Yeah, it hit me on retreading that you likely had the "for Cable" version given your description of the problem...
> ​Do you have a 2nd MoCA adapter that you could try at the EDGE location? Does the BOLT still connect from the EDGE location?
> 
> As another test, can you temporarily move the EDGE to the router location and directly connect the EDGE coax to the main MoCA adapter's "Coax In" port, to see if a MoCA connection can be established?


I tried a 2nde adapter with the same results. I have not tried moving the Edge to the router because there is no TV, it is in a closet. All of my TVs are 50"+ and a bit of a pain to relocate with it.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Thomas Wootten said:


> I have not tried moving the Edge to the router because there is no TV, it is in a closet. All of my TVs are 50"+ and a bit of a pain to relocate with it.


A computer monitor with an HDMI input port would do; just need the video, not audio.



Thomas Wootten said:


> I tried a 2nd adapter with the same results.


How was the 2nd adapter used in your test, replacing the main MoCA bridge or at the EDGE location?


----------



## Thomas Wootten (Oct 12, 2019)

krkaufman said:


> A computer monitor with an HDMI input port would do; just need the video, not audio.
> 
> How was the 2nd adapter used in your test, replacing the main MoCA bridge or at the EDGE location?


unfortuanately, my pc monitor is a 49" ultrawide. It makes moving the TV look easy. I got to wait till my roommate comes home on monday for a small one.

Tried both the mocas at the main. Does the type of Moca matter? Should I go ahead and get one of those Tivo Bridge, or I also know of the goCoax 2Gb MoCA 2.5 which would pair super nice with my Gb fiber*...*


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Thomas Wootten said:


> Tried both the mocas at the main.


My thought was to use one as your main bridge then use the other at the EDGE location, to see if the two Actiontecs could see/link where your EDGE cannot.

You could also start by verifying the MoCA adapters can link by connecting them to each other using a short coax cable, between their "Coax In" ports (and connect a laptop to the "client" adapter to test the Internet connection).


----------



## Thomas Wootten (Oct 12, 2019)

krkaufman said:


> My thought was to use one as your main bridge then use the other at the EDGE location, to see if the two Actiontecs could see/link where your EDGE cannot.
> 
> You could also start by verifying the MoCA adapters can link by connecting them to each other using a short coax cable, between their "Coax In" ports (and connect a laptop to the "client" adapter to test the Internet connection).


I willo give it a go in the morning. I'm off to bed for now.I am exhausted. Thanks.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Thomas Wootten said:


> Tried both the mocas at the main. Does the type of Moca matter? Should I go ahead and get one of those Tivo Bridge, or I also know of the goCoax 2Gb MoCA 2.5 which would pair


The MoCA spec doesn't really matter for what you're dealing with, just making a connection.



Thomas Wootten said:


> I have had a moca network for years with an Actiontec 2.0 bonded adapter. ... Do I need to get the Tivo Bridge Plus ... ?


The TiVo Bridge Plus is just a rebranded Actiontec ECB6200, same as your current adapter but even more expensive. TiVo BOLTs, EDGEs and the Mini VOX are all standard MoCA 2.0, so bonded isn't even necessary unless you're using MoCA for other network connections.



Thomas Wootten said:


> my router is in another room. So I have an ethernet going from the router to the Actiontec then to the cable.


Can you detail just how these devices are connected, including the MoCA adapter port labels? Do you have a separate modem?

Is MoCA still working for other devices/adapters? Do you still have the BOLT?



Thomas Wootten said:


> I got it hooked up through my WiFi for now but I cannot bridge it, I can only bridge ethernet.


When configuring the EDGE for MoCA, are you using the "MoCA client" or "MoCA bridge" option? (You want to set it as a MoCA client.)


----------



## Thomas Wootten (Oct 12, 2019)

krkaufman said:


> The MoCA spec doesn't really matter for what you're dealing with, just making a connection.
> 
> The TiVo Bridge Plus is just a rebranded Actiontec ECB6200, same as your current adapter but even more expensive. TiVo BOLTs, EDGEs and the Mini VOX are all standard MoCA 2.0, so bonded isn't even necessary unless you're using MoCA for other network connections.


Thank you. Before I tested everything (which I will get to in a bit) I was going to order one, because I was just fed up. Then I read this. You saved me $120! Thanks



krkaufman said:


> Can you detail just how these devices are connected, including the MoCA adapter port labels? Do you have a separate modem?


OK My setup is a bit weird but here it goes:
I do not have a modem. I have fiber so I just have a cat 6 coming in and going to the wan port on my router. from my LAN port on the router I have ethernet going to the Lan port on the Actiontek. I then connect the coax from the adapter to the wall, there is one port labelled with a network icon (this is the one I use) and the other is labelled with a TV. Then, on the Tivo end I simply have coax from the wall to a splitter. One of the splits goes to a POE then to the tuning adapter. (Currently it is not connected) The other split goes to the Tivo.
Well that was not too bad. It should be noted that I had this setup for years with no problems. It was not until I got the Edge...



krkaufman said:


> Is MoCA still working for other devices/adapters? Do you still have the BOLT?


This morning I followed your advice and tried the other 6200 where the Tivo is. but it could not connect. I went back to the first one and it is telling me the coax is dead. I changed all the cables but it is still not getting a signal. I am pretty sure the outlet is dead. Just very peculiar timing. Something must have happened in the hour or so it took me to plug in my Edge. There is a tech coming out tomorrow (to hook up my cable card/tuning adapter) So I will have him take a look at it.



krkaufman said:


> When configuring the EDGE for MoCA, are you using the "MoCA client" or "MoCA bridge" option? (You want to set it as a MoCA client.)


Sorry, I should have been a bit more specific about this. Normally I have it as 'client', which is how I originally had it. But I could not get a connection. I also do not have ethernet there. The edge allows wireless connections and I went ahead and set that up. I also have some Minis so I wanted to share the Tivo's Internet through the Moca, since I could not get the 6200 working. So I tried setting it as a bridge but it only allows for Ethernet bridging, not WiFi. So I set the MoCa back to client. I then turned it off and turned my WiFi on so I could finish the setup.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Thomas Wootten said:


> This morning I followed your advice and tried the other 6200 where the Tivo is. but it could not connect. I went back to the first one and it is telling me the coax is dead. I changed all the cables but it is still not getting a signal.


Noted. What about the direct-connect tests?

See here for both tests: How can I test the MoCA adapters for functionality?



Thomas Wootten said:


> it only allows for Ethernet bridging, not WiFi. So I set the MoCa back to client. I then turned it off and turned my WiFi on so I could finish the setup.


Ah, OK... Ethernet/MoCA bridging, yes; Wi-Fi/MoCA bridging, no. Correct, unfortunately. And noted Re: current state.



Thomas Wootten said:


> I do not have a modem. I have fiber so I just have a cat 6 coming in and going to the wan port on my router. from my LAN port on the router I have ethernet going to the Lan port on the Actiontek. I then connect the coax from the adapter to the wall, there is one port labelled with a network icon (this is the one I use) and the other is labelled with a TV. Then, on the Tivo end I simply have coax from the wall to a splitter. One of the splits goes to a POE then to the tuning adapter. (Currently it is not connected) The other split goes to the Tivo.


Ok, pretty standard, and with the proper split for the TA/DVR connections ... but no mention of where/how the two coax outlets interconnect. (Everything sounds correct in-room, so a review of how the coax plant interconnects the rooms is necessary, including checking whether a "PoE" MoCA filter is installed (for its performance benefit, rather than security).


----------



## Thomas Wootten (Oct 12, 2019)

krkaufman said:


> Noted. What about the direct-connect tests?
> 
> See here for both tests: How can I test the MoCA adapters for functionality?


Wow, I am kicking myself for mot trying that first. But everything seems to be OK... except that wall jack. Got a tech coming tomorrow so maybe he can fix it (they installed it in the first place). At least he can confirm.



krkaufman said:


> Ok, pretty standard, and with the proper split for the TA/DVR connections ... but no mention of where/how the two coax outlets interconnect. (Everything sounds correct in-room, so a review of how the coax plant interconnects the rooms is necessary, including checking whether a "PoE" MoCA filter is installed (for its performance benefit, rather than security).


The rest of the house is a question mark. I know the internal rooms are pretty direct, and the building is new, we got it when it was about 6mnths old 2.5 yrs ago, so the wiring is fairly new. I know there was a preinstalled POE filter where it leaves the house. Other than that there is a POE filter at the tuning adapter. I know the wiring is good because we have had Tivo/MoCA in here since we first moved in (well about a week after we moved in)

EDIT- Sorry I shoul have said there is NORMALLY a POE fillter at the tuning adapter. For now the tuning adapter, and the POE filter, are disconnected. The cable dude has to hook up a new one, for some reason the one I've been using won't take an authorization signal. So for now I just unplugged the whole deal, just to make testing a bit easier.


----------



## Thomas Wootten (Oct 12, 2019)

So I got spectrum out here. And he did nothing for 3 hours. Finaly he left with no results. There are 2 problems, as I told him 1000 times. The tuning adapter on my Edge does not work and the MoCA adapter is not recieving a signal. He did test the line for the MoCA and there is a signal. That was all he said. He didn't say if it was good or not. just that there is something. My MoCA is still not working. He spent the rest of the time with the Edge. After which I am now trying to find out how to return it. Apparently there is a known problem with tuning adapters.


----------

